# Is there movie theater in Abu Dhabi with an option of English subtitles ?



## EXPAT09

So basically want to watch movie in English but if there are any other languages during the show i want the subs to be in English as well.

Any option like that in the movie theaters in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? and if Yes, then which one?

Thnks in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl

This may seem like a dumb response, but are your deaf and need subtitles? Almost all the movies are in english....


----------



## EXPAT09

Jynxgirl said:


> This may seem like a dumb response, but are your deaf and need subtitles? Almost all the movies are in english....


I guess u did not read the post carefully.


----------



## Jynxgirl

No I did. I only have been to the movies once here. There were non american movies but there sure didnt appear to be many. Maybe those are the movies you are referring too? I think maybe others are not understanding otherwise you may have gotten more responses.


----------



## EXPAT09

Jynxgirl said:


> No I did. I only have been to the movies once here. There were non american movies but there sure didnt appear to be many. Maybe those are the movies you are referring too? I think maybe others are not understanding otherwise you may have gotten more responses.


I was just wondering if i will be able to watch movies like "Apocalypto" by Mel Gibson with English subtitles. If anybody has seen that movie they'd know the whole movie is in their native language i guess so you would def need subtitles.


----------



## NYC_Native

I know what you mean. I watched 2012 and the french and other language bits (of which there were quite a few) were subtitled in Arabic. Pissed me right off. 

Can't help you in terms of movie theaters though... DVD Lady?


----------



## ilya

EXPAT09 said:


> So basically want to watch movie in English but if there are any other languages during the show i want the subs to be in English as well.
> 
> Any option like that in the movie theaters in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? and if Yes, then which one?
> 
> Thnks in advance.


I don't think there are any. I tried to find but didn't succeed.

All cinemas seem to be located in the malls, they show movies with arabic and french (don't really get why) subtitles.


----------



## EXPAT09

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Xpat

Jynxgirl said:


> No I did. I only have been to the movies once here. There were non american movies but there sure didnt appear to be many. Maybe those are the movies you are referring too? I think maybe others are not understanding otherwise you may have gotten more responses.


You surely haven been to Avatar movie. I payed good money only to find arabs laughing when Navi was spoken and 80% (non arabs) just kept looking each other's faces. and yeah reporting from Dxb


----------



## Jynxgirl

Nope..  Too many people, from different walks of the world, who seem to have different opinions on hygiene. I think that was a one time thing for me. I dont care to go to movie theaters at home for the same reason though, so maybe I am just overly picky. 

I hope the movie girl has the 'english' version...


----------

